# دورة بالتفصيل فى gsm باللغة العربية : 1- المقدمة



## محمود010 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

* دورة بالتفصيل فى GSM باللغة العربية : 1- المقدمة *


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هابدأ فى شرح دورات فى تخصص الاتصاﻻت ان شاء الله وهابدأ بالجيل الثانى GSM ثم الجيل الثالث ثم الرابع ثم هانتقل الى دورة فى شبكة اﻻتصاﻻت اﻻرضية ان شاء الله .
​Global System for Mobile Communications








​

‫الاتصال الاسلكي تتطور بشكل ملحوظ في السنوات الماضية . تقدير عدد المستخدمين للشبكة في السنوات القادمة كبير‬ جدا , فان خدمات الشبكة الحالية بتزايد كبير لتوفير نقل المعلومات بكميات كبيرة , فان ذلك يدعو الى اتساع الشبكة و ‬زيادة عدد الاجهزة المستخدمة لتوسيع الشبكة , فان زيادة عدد المستخدمين يتطلب عدد أكبر من الأجهزة الازمة لعمل‬ شبكة الاتصال الاسلكي , الى جانب استغلال هذه الاجهزة أفضل استغلال لزيادة حجم الشبكة ولاتاحة نقل كميات أكبر من‬ المعلومات مع زيادة عدد المستخدمين للشبكة .‬ لذلك فان الحل الأمثل لاستخدام الشبكة بشكل فعال هو الاستخدام الديناميكي للأجهزة , فهذا يعني أن تخطيط الشبكة‬ الطبيعي يجب تغيره الى تخطيط ديناميكي , بحيث ألا تستخدم الأجهزة فقط لمنطقة معينة بل تكون بشكل ديناميكي متغير‬ على حسب الطلب واستخدام الشبكة ولتوضيح المعنى بطريقة أخرى , ففي حال استخدام الكثير من المستخدمين للشبكة‬ بمنطقة واحدة فان الضغط يكون كبير عليها , أما الشبكة المجاورة لها فيكون الضغط ضعيف عليها لذلك فان على‬ الشبكة المشاركة مع الأخرى لتخفيف الضغط عليها .‬
‫تستخدم شبكة ‪ GSM‬الترددات حول ‪ 900 MHz‬أو ‪ 1800MHz‬ و تقسم الى قنوات ‪ , 200KHz‬لكي تسمح‬ بنقل الصوت و المعلومات على شكل معلومات ديجيتال ( Digital ) , حيث تتكون الشبكة من عدة أجهزة لكل منها وظيفتها و تكون‬ هذه الأجهزة متصلة مع بعضها البعض , بحيث يتم التوصيل بينها اما عن طريق كابل أو حتى في بعض الأحيان لاسلكي‬ .‬
‫كل من الموبايل و محطة الارسال والاستقبال في الشبكة يستخدمان كل منهما قناتين بفارق 54 أو ‪, 95MHz‬‬ الموبايل يرسل بـالموجة المنخفضة ‪ Uplink‬ويستقبل بالموجة المرتفعة ‪ . Downlink‬تجد بكل منطقة عدد كبير‬ من محطات الارسال والاستقبال في الشبكة وذلك يتعلق بعدد المستخدمين للشبكة ويتم حساب درجة استخدام الشبكة‬ بحسابات الاحصاء و التوقعات .‬ ( ملحوظة : يجب ان نلاحظ الفرق بين الموبايل والقمر الصناعى بالنسبة للنقل واﻻستقبال وفرق الطاقة المستخدمة Power أثناء Uplink وأثناء Downlink فنلاحظ ان اﻻثنين مختلفين تماما فى كلتا الحالتين ) .



غالبا هابدأ شرح الدورة بدروس مصورة وخاصة على مدونتى ( مدونة نظرة بعمق ) لمشاكل ﻻ داعى لذكرها لو شرحت فيديو ولكن بعد زوال هذه المشاكل هايتم شرح الدورة كفيديو ان شاء الله .

تقبلوا تحياتى​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fadibanishamsa (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود010 (1 يناير 2011)

اسف ياجماعة انى نسيت وضع باقى الدروس من مدونتى الى هنا بالمنتدى
سوف أضعهم ان شاء الله

تقبلوا اعتذارى وتحياتى
اخوكم م / محمود عبدالعزيز


----------



## محمود010 (11 يناير 2011)

سيتم وضع الدرس اﻻول اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## سعادة المهندسة (11 يناير 2011)

بالتوفيق اخوي ف انتظار الدرس ...حلووه مادة الاتصالات خذت كورس عنها ف سنه التخرج

وطبقتها ميداني ..استمتعت بصراحه^^


----------



## gnajar (13 يناير 2011)

بصراحة الموضوع محتاج جهد طيب منك فارجو من حضرتك التكرم و افادتنا بمالديك
من علم 

دعائي لك بالخير .


----------



## wissam2 (13 يناير 2011)

احتاج شرح عن شبكات المايكرويف


----------



## محمود010 (13 يناير 2011)

هاعمل كورس فى الميكروويف ان شاء الله قريبا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## رفاعى العيسوى (14 يناير 2011)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## محمود010 (5 مايو 2011)

رفاعى العيسوى
*********************
أخى الحبيب انا فعلا اكملت الدورة ووصلت للدرس 15 على المدونة ولكن لضيق وقتى لم استطع نقلهم هنا على المنتدى


----------



## محمود010 (28 مايو 2011)

تم وضع الدرس الثانى هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t262088.html


----------



## 2mam (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر اخوي افدتنا كثير


----------



## طالب طفشان (4 أغسطس 2011)

thank for this explanation :20: 
but if u writing almustlhat in english be best for the engineer
 im waiting video made
:18:


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.mai90 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## المهندسة روعة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شاكرة لك هذا المجهود


----------



## محمود010 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد جعبري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك.
اخي اذا في مجال تضع لنا ايميلك للتواصل معك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

يمكنك اخى ان تتواصل معى على مدونتى او من صفحة اتصل بى على مدونتى
http://engineermahmoud.blogspot.com/


----------



## طالبة هندسة2 (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخ محمود على هالدورة المفيدة بصراحة اجت بوقتها 
انا كنت كثير بحاجة لمعلومات عن gsm لمشروعي 
شكرا جزيلا.*


----------



## محمود010 (6 أبريل 2012)

العفو يابشمهندسة
باالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو العالمين (16 أغسطس 2012)

الله على الجمال يااااااااااا هندسة


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

